# working 3 days, asked to work 1 extra day. Implications?



## izzey123 (15 Oct 2008)

i am working 3day week and receive jobseekers benefit for 3days. however i have been asked to do extra day for a short period of time 4months, and with this i will loose my jobseekers benefit - I am wondering what benefit will i be entitled to after i am reduced bac to a 3/day - do i have to reapply or will i be continuing origanal benefit


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Oct 2008)

*Re: jobseekers benefit*

If you work for 4 days a week SW considers that as full employment therefore it is unlikely that you would receive Jb. Perhaps you should have a chat with them as you will need to inform them that you have been offerred an extra day for a short period. However if the extra day and losing your jb would leave you in a worse financial position you may not be obliged to work the extra day.
Yes you will need to inform them when you return to a 3 day week.


----------



## izzey123 (17 Oct 2008)

*Re: jobseekers benefit*

thanks for thst info--- i have read other peoples comments and see they say JB only last 12months - i understood it could last up to 15months and if you work 3day and only claim 3days that the JB could then last up to 3 years - has this been changed in budget


----------



## Welfarite (21 Oct 2008)

*Re: jobseekers benefit*



izzey123 said:


> thanks for thst info--- i have read other peoples comments and see they say JB only last 12months - i understood it could last up to 15months and if you work 3day and only claim 3days that the JB could then last up to 3 years - has this been changed in budget


 

Yes. For JB now you neeed to have two years PRSI paid (instead of one previously and it only lasts 12 months, irrespective of your age (as previous)


----------



## laila (22 Oct 2008)

*Re: jobseekers benefit*

Job seekers Benefit only lasts 9 months for new applicants. I am just wondering is that 9 months in each relevant tax year? Are the nine months broken down into days i.e. 270 days?


----------



## Welfarite (22 Oct 2008)

*Re: jobseekers benefit*



laila said:


> Job seekers Benefit only lasts 9 months for new applicants. I am just wondering is that 9 months in each relevant tax year? Are the nine months broken down into days i.e. 270 days?


To clarify further:

JB will last 312 days (12 months) if you have 260 (5 years) contributions paid. This applies to new claimants or those who had claimed for 6 months or less on budget day.

JB will last 240 days (9 months) if you have less than 260 cons. paid.This will appply to new claimants or those who had claimed for 3 months or less on budget day.

Once you exhaust that entitlement to JB you must work for at least 13 weeks before a new JB claim can be considered.


----------



## izzey123 (2 Nov 2008)

*Re: jobseekers benefit*

i am working 3 days covering a maternity leave and i continue to sign for the 3days i don't work i have being signing JB since july as that was when i finished my last job and now working 3/day since september- however, i have been asked if i could work a forth day - i understand that if i do this i will not be able to sign for any day and will be off the registar.  My query is that as i will not be signing and when i finish the maternity leave in April do i continue the JB that i was on (which will only have 3months claim left by then) or will it be a new claim which would last 12months


----------



## Welfarite (3 Nov 2008)

*Re: jobseekers benefit*

If yopu claim JBwithin 26 calender weeks of the last day that you claimed JB, your claim is linked to the previous one and be a continuation of that claim.


----------



## izzey123 (6 Nov 2008)

*Re: jobseekers benefit*

have been informed by social welfare that now i have a contract to work 3/day week than i can no longer claim my JB - this i don't understand as i only lost my last job in july and qualified in july 08 for JB and now i have found a 3/day job they said if i work more than 2 days i am not entitled to JB - anyother research i have read states different that if u work 3 days u can sign for 3


----------

